# 02m 6-speed awd swap into o2j 5-speed fwd



## fetah (Sep 10, 2006)

Is it possible?

I have an O2m 6-speed all wheel drive tranny that I'm thinking of using in my fwd audi TT. I want to stay fwd. I'm just curious if its doable at all.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Third option: Swap in an 02M from a 337 GTI or 1.8T GLI (2004.5+ I think?) which is properly FWD. It takes a specific clutch, and I believe several aux. parts are different as well. PM Murderface, he swapped an 02M into his 180FWD

Fourth hardcore option: Get custom internals for the 02J for better ratios or strength (not sure if you can install a 6th gear), and also throw in an LSD since you are FWD. You'll break even on money spent (keep everything you already have for 02J and use cheaper clutches) and actually end up with the best trans. The 02M has a granny 1st, even with my quattro its too short, 2nd gear is juuust too long to use everyday; my upgrade option is euro TDI gears but I don't have over a grand laying around...


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

You need to get different front axles to have the 02m.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

SoloGLI said:


> You need to get different front axles to have the 02m.


That, plus the 02M clutch, plus you might have to bend your PS line around to make it fit, plus some odds and ends are different (i.e. nuts and bolts)


----------



## ttorque (Sep 1, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> Third option: Swap in an 02M from a 337 GTI or 1.8T GLI (2004.5+ I think?) which is properly FWD. It takes a specific clutch, and I believe several aux. parts are different as well. PM Murderface, he swapped an 02M into his 180FWD
> 
> Fourth hardcore option: Get custom internals for the 02J for better ratios or strength (not sure if you can install a 6th gear), and also throw in an LSD since you are FWD. You'll break even on money spent (keep everything you already have for 02J and use cheaper clutches) and actually end up with the best trans. The 02M has a granny 1st, even with my quattro its too short, 2nd gear is juuust too long to use everyday; my upgrade option is euro TDI gears but I don't have over a grand laying around...


"The 02M has a granny 1st, even with my quattro its too short, 2nd gear is juuust too long to use everyday; my upgrade option is euro TDI gears but I don't have over a grand laying around..." I agree completly, do you have some information on these tdi euro gears? Very interested :thumbup:


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

l88m22vette said:


> The 02M has a granny 1st, even with my quattro its too short, 2nd gear is juuust too long to use everyday; my upgrade option is euro TDI gears but I don't have over a grand laying around...


If I recall the final drive is shorter on the quattros...but the GLI 02M I had wasnt much different from the 02J gears. First goes to about 30, second goes to a hair over 60. Pretty typical gearing to me. IMO not really something to worry about unless you're going big turbo and need traction.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The TDI gears are simply european diesel Golf/Jetta transmission internals, they are longer and better for a high hp engine (since they spread out the power better). TDI gears will basically cost the price you can find them at plus shipping, which is always ridiculous for across the pond. I know there are good threads out there, sorry but nothing bookmarked; I know the "best" solution involves a mix-and-match. I'd like a longer 1st and 2nd, a slightly shorter 5th, strengthened shifter parts and connections, and front/rear LSDs. That'll be Nogaro v3, give me until at least 2015...

My 1st is realistically good for about 20mph, but that's a hero launch (thank you AWD) and a monster 2nd pull; in normal driving I'm always in 2nd before 20mph and even 3rd goes pretty fast (though a good 3rd gear pull will always put a smile on my face).


----------



## fetah (Sep 10, 2006)

Murderface said:


> That, plus the 02M clutch, plus you might have to bend your PS line around to make it fit, plus some odds and ends are different (i.e. nuts and bolts)



I already have the 02m 6-speed quattro (long story). I'd love if it was an 02m fwd out of gli/20th but its not.

Seems like everybody is saying that I can use it even though its all wheel drive? What do I do with the transfer case. Apart from the obvious are there any other differences between the 02m awd vs the 02m fwd?

I know I have to switch out the axles and what not. I have raxles on it now.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

fetah;69120169
Seems like everybody is saying that I can use it even though its all wheel drive? What do I do with the transfer case. Apart from the obvious are there any other differences between the 02m awd vs the 02m fwd?[/QUOTE said:


> No idea how you're supposed to deal with the drive flange for the rear wheels. Also, the driver's axle is the same as a GLI/337 axle but for the passenger's you'll have to use a quattro axle as it is shorter due to the AWD part of the transfer case.
> 
> Other than that and some slightly different gear ratios the transmissions are the same as GLI/337 ones for the most part.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

why not just use the o2m out of a 20th or 337?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

So you're going to install the transfer case but just not hookup the rear axle? Why not sell the AWD 02m and get a FWD 02m?

I came across this the other day: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5016422-The-02M-4Motion-transmission-upgrade-thread.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Yes, to use the AWD trans in a FWD application, you just don't connect the rear output driveshaft.


----------



## fetah (Sep 10, 2006)

20v master said:


> Yes, to use the AWD trans in a FWD application, you just don't connect the rear output driveshaft.


That's what I needed to know. 

The only difference in that case is the extra weight compared to a non quattro 02m. 

ps i've been trying to sell the o2m for awhile now.


----------



## Kammer (Apr 14, 2000)

fetah said:


> The only difference in that case is the extra weight compared to a non quattro 02m.


And maybe some additional torque steer with one axle significantly longer than the other?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I'd look into a way to remove the driveshaft coupling, I've seen where guys cut a hole in their FWD 02M to attach the coupling for conversions; unless its more involved you should basically be able to unbolt the coupling, and just replace it with a plate using some liquid gasket and the factory boltholes. You could easily make a prototype out of cardboard and just take it to a metal shop. I guess this is a fifth option


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

Kammer said:


> And maybe some additional torque steer with one axle significantly longer than the other?


Actually, quattro 02M axles are closer in length to each other than the FWD 02M ones.

The driver's side axles are the same length between both FWD and quattro 02Ms. They are actually interchangeable.

The passenger's side however is shorter on the quattro to accommodate the driveshaft flange part of the transfer case.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

What would it take to swap a 6 speed in to a 180 quattro beside the trans. Is it a direct swap because they are both awd?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Alec's TT said:


> What would it take to swap a 6 speed in to a 180 quattro beside the trans. Is it a direct swap because they are both awd?


Yes. I put my 225 trans in my 180Q a couple months ago.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

was it worth it and what all did you need?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Alec's TT said:


> was it worth it and what all did you need?


Depends on what it costs you. :laugh: It didn't cost me anything, I had the engine/trans out to change the clutch, and no other parts are needed. It's a straight remove and replace job. 1st and 2nd are much shorter, but the rpms at cruising speed in 6th are lower so it's a trade off.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Additionally...your current downpipe, etc will not clear the 02m trans bevel box/transfer case for the AWD. 

Def best to find a FWD trans. May be able to help. 
Only problem is that you are in Utah!
Joe


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

They are shorter meaning faster acceleration? Also i am after a little more top end, i scraped up to 140 once and that was hard to get to. BUt lower cruising rpms wont bother me either


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Alec's TT said:


> They are shorter meaning faster acceleration? Also i am after a little more top end, i scraped up to 140 once and that was hard to get to. BUt lower cruising rpms wont bother me either


It's the lower gears so you won't notice the acceleration, you'll notice having to shift sooner, aka ~55mph you have to shift to 3rd. I may hybrid together a 5 speed 02Mq and a 6 speed 02Mq at some point for the longer 1st and 2nd and keep the rest from the 6, but that'll be way down the road


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> I may hybrid together a 5 speed 02Mq and a 6 speed 02Mq at some point for the longer 1st and 2nd and keep the rest from the 6, but that'll be way down the road


That would be really sweet (although I can't do it in my car because of rule restrictions  )


----------

